# Skyscraper as a city



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

We all know, that a skyscraper can accomodate tens of thousands of people. But what about building skyscrapers as cities, so that all citizens in the building could work in it, and also there would be city administration, police, a fire dept, a hospital - all in a single skyscraper, and there's no other buildings in this "city"?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i could imagine a mega structure like that within a city, like a city in a city, on the edge of some megacities in asia for example, but completely standalone seems even more utopic. thinking about the visionary proposals for tokyo etc they all have been within the borders of the city, but not really in the central of the city.


----------



## CanadianDemon (May 28, 2010)

dars-dm said:


> We all know, that a skyscraper can accomodate tens of thousands of people. But what about building skyscrapers as cities, so that all citizens in the building could work in it, and also there would be city administration, police, a fire dept, a hospital - all in a single skyscraper, and there's no other buildings in this "city"?


Something like that is in Alaska If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

There are a number of communities that have scaled down versions of this with the majority of residents living in 1 building. I suppose we haven't seen it on a major scale, but speculate it might happen first in an isolated mining region like western Australia or northern Canada. It would make far more sense to build one giant building housing all employees and services rather than building an entire town, roads, sewers, etc.


----------



## ssjx168 (Sep 26, 2012)

The building is too high , should pay attention to the construction of facilities , such as health care, primary school students go to school , the elderly exercise .
:nuts:


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Skyscrapers are big enough to be their own little town/city. Sears, Empire State Building and the old WTC had their own zip codes so what more like the megatalls we have now. That would be interesting.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

dars-dm said:


> We all know, that a skyscraper can accomodate tens of thousands of people. But what about building skyscrapers as cities, so that all citizens in the building could work in it, and also there would be city administration, police, a fire dept, a hospital - all in a single skyscraper, and there's no other buildings in this "city"?


You mean something like the *Shimizu TRY 2004 Mega-City Pyramid* ? 

wiki


> The Shimizu TRY 2004 Mega-City Pyramid is a proposed project for construction of a massive pyramid over Tokyo Bay in Japan. The structure would be about 14 times higher than the Great Pyramid at Giza, and would house 750,000 people. The structure would be 730 meters (2,395 feet) above mean sea level, including 5 stacked trusses, each with similar dimensions to that of the great pyramid of Giza. This pyramid would help answer Tokyo's increasing lack of space, although the project would only handle 1/47th of the Greater Tokyo Area's population.[1]
> The proposed structure is so large that it cannot be built with currently available materials, due to their weight. The design relies on the future availability of super-strong lightweight materials based on carbon nanotubes.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

or something like this?

Minas Tirith (Lord of the Rings) :lol:


----------



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce (Oct 28, 2012)

Or, anyone remember this?


----------



## ChibaTadayoshi (Feb 19, 2012)

^^
Oh Oh... the beloved sim elevators :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Skizo91 (Oct 20, 2011)

That would be pretty awesome.. I guess the best way to do it would be an incredibly massive doughnut shaped building. 

This is a district in my city, consisting of typical commieblocks









Imagine that whole circle road area being one huge building, 300 meters high, 100 meters thick, and all the way around (that's about as big as is realistically possible). Would easily accommodate over 200,000 people.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah, and 99% of them never see any sunlight...

icard:


----------



## gamestation (Nov 11, 2012)

I always want to be a part of Skyscraper.I agree with you that "consisting of typical commieblocks" Review All time favorite tekken game on hd.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

dars-dm said:


> We all know, that a skyscraper can accomodate tens of thousands of people. But what about building skyscrapers as cities, so that all citizens in the building could work in it, and also there would be city administration, police, a fire dept, a hospital - all in a single skyscraper, and there's no other buildings in this "city"?


It would have to be the ultimate mixed-used structure where people could live, work, and play with restaurants, shopping centers, movie theaters, large open spaces to serve as gyms and parks as well as a variety of companies for people to work at all social strata. I imagine wealthy people would live at the top and not so wealthy people toward the bottom.


----------



## Skizo91 (Oct 20, 2011)

elculo said:


> yeah, and 99% of them never see any sunlight...
> 
> icard:


you stupid or?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

never! That is a horrible idea.


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

The "Ultimate" example


----------



## Brad555 (Nov 20, 2012)

Besides making cities more affordable and architecturally interesting, tall buildings are greener than sprawl, and they foster social capital and creativity.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

How can a single building actually have its own ZIP Code? Whether it's office, residential, etc., I don't think this would apply to hotels, though.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Messeturm (60308), Opernturm (60306) and The Squaire (60600), all in Frankfurt, are buildings with their own zip codes, but I think they are the only ones in Germany.


----------

